# Chaos Space Marines Project Log



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Howdy Everyone!

I hope everyone is enjoying their Easter weekend! Due to some major set backs in my life I was unable to finish some projects for the Army Painting Competition. Some Family Passings and now a broken thumb and wrist on my 'Painting' hand my progress has been far to slow to keep up with the Challenge. (Maybe Humakt can bend the rules and let me get back in :wink

I have decided to just continue on my own and get done what I can when I can.

Here is what I started in January, February, March, and what I have been working on now in April.

Comments and suggestions are always welcome! always looking for new ideas to incorporate in future projects!

*What was suppose to be Januarys Entry:*
This Entry was suppose to be my Daemon Prince

Original modeling Job









Completed

































There were some suggestions made at the time and as you can see I tried to incorporate them and ended up changing a few things on the model.


*Here is what was suppose to be Februarys Entry*

The entry consisted of a 7 man Plague Marine Squad-
Here is a shot of the models before priming


























Here was a shot of the stages









Here is the Squad Complete

























































(Need to get some Photos as they are complete)

I also had a Display Board Completed for this Army









* Here is what was suppose to be Marches Entry*

Second Daemon Prince Primed









Finished Product

































*What is to be completed by the end of this month (April)*

Rhino #1









I will keep updating the first post in conjunction with new posts made by me so you can stay caught up with my progress!

Enjoy!
Chaosftw


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW!! I love those daemon princes! Great colour choices and amazing conversion work! I'm really excited to see some more painted up. Looking forward to a great plog!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn those are cool! The Tyranid snake-body, the excellent paint-job...

Definitely +repped. I'll be watching to see how these progress, definitely.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

I love those Daemomn-princes, wish i could have seen more 'in progress' shots of the first Daemon Prince, but I love the Snake Prince as well.

I'll be keeping an eye on this for sure.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

@ Salio & Mossey Toes:

Thank You! Even though my hand and wrist are broken I will try my very best to keep on pace to complete 2k points by the end of the year. Hopefully more but we shall see!

@ Maligant:

Thank you! I am pretty sure I have more photos on a computer somewhere. Ill take a look and put them up.

I should be updating soon I have the Plague Marine squad pictures uploading as I am typing 

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That is one awesome display board! Good work on the other models too.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn, those are some nice looking demon princes. One question for you though, how do you get that green/yellow colour?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

@ Wombat_Tree:

Thanks sir!



johnnymajic said:


> Damn, those are some nice looking demon princes. One question for you though, how do you get that green/yellow colour?


its a four step process.

Step #1 Cover the selected area in "Snakebite Leather"
Step #2 Semi-thick "Bleached Bone" Dry brush
Step #3 Light "Skull White" Dry brush
Step #4 Heavy Black wash over the whole model (obviously done after all other colour is applied to the model.)

The Snakebite is just an undertone, then the Bleached Bone acts as a dry brush but should grab to more then just the edges and then finally using the Skull White give the areas a normal dry brush to just grab the elevated areas and your done. It makes it look like the skin closest to the body is still moist and as it gets further from the skin it dries up and hardens. On the next model I do it to ill take a few picks to explain. Its a really easy process which is really nice because my painting arm is broken lol.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Daemon princes look superb. Look forward to see what you do next.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hammer49 said:


> Daemon princes look superb. Look forward to see what you do next.


Thanks!

Next will be this rhino that is now primed. Next will probably be my oblit squads (3 squads of 2). Not 100% sure yet though I have:

1 Plague Marine Squad (x7)
5 Elite Chosen
3 Rhinos (including the one above)
6 Oblits (3 squads of 2)
7 Nurgle Bikers
3 Defilers
2x Terminator Squads (x7 ea.)
Typhus

Then on to the Thousand Sons chapter followed by Khorne and Emperors Children.:headbutt::headbutt::headbutt::headbutt::headbutt:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice simple effective color scheme mate! I really like the DP's and the plague marines are going to look nice on the table.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Right on man. These guys look awesome. I like how adventurous the conversion work is, especially the snake bodied Daemon Prince. It reminds me of the old awesome (and iconic) slaanesh champion with the 4 arms and the snake body.


I'm not sure if its the camera or not, but the green on the Nurgle DP's body seems sort of flat, as though compared to the other areas of the body it didn't get quite the shading or highlighting attention. But it could also just be the camera washing it out.

Keep'em it coming!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Pretty sweet colors. I'm biased towards a nurgle scheme as well. What did you use for the wash on these? Did you use any of the quickshades from armypainter by any chance?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

@ Kreuger: The camera blotched it out for the most part but I looked at it again and noticed a few areas that I did miss. Thanks!



elmir said:


> Pretty sweet colors. I'm biased towards a nurgle scheme as well. What did you use for the wash on these? Did you use any of the quickshades from armypainter by any chance?


I used the Devlin Mud wash as well as the red and black one in various areas as well as different thicknesses.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work man, love the princes for sure.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the first daemon prince veru much!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Could you maybe take a photo of all the painted models you have on the display board and then as you finish a new squad you take another photo so you can kind of see how your army is 'growing'? Just an idea I had.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

exelent work, love the converstion work, and those demon princes are amazing


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Very nice work man, love the princes for sure.





steamius said:


> I love the first daemon prince veru much!


Thanks you both! I really hate painting but lately its been growing on me. So seeing finished products come together just make me want to keep going.




wombat_tree said:


> Could you maybe take a photo of all the painted models you have on the display board and then as you finish a new squad you take another photo so you can kind of see how your army is 'growing'? Just an idea I had.


Haha yes, I could do that. Ill toss some up this weekend when I get back home from the cabin!



demon bringer said:


> exelent work, love the converstion work, and those demon princes are amazing


Thank you!

Its a shame that Games workshops main aspects to the hobby are "Build, Paint and Play" I really think conversions should be appreciated as an equal because it really brings a whole new aspect to the game.

My Rhino is almost complete and I have started to paint my Oblit squads. Hopefully they will get done this weekend when I get back home along with the Rhino.

Chaosftw


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This thread has been blessed by the Pleasure God! :biggrin: Really nicely done here.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> This thread has been blessed by the Pleasure God! :biggrin: Really nicely done here.


haha well thank you! It was a pleasure to have you!

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright here is the next update for this month.

First is the Rhino:

















And I was able to complete the first set of Obliterators.










































Time to start prepping the next squad for next month!
Chaosftw


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking good! I like the general looks of Plague Marines over the standard Vanilla CSM.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Looking good! I like the general looks of Plague Marines over the standard Vanilla CSM.


Thanks! Yes, I do too! although I love the Vanilla CSM much more as a base to convert then the plague marine box set.

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

March is going to be busy! I have m Worminators:










































Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, these are getting creative. I like the Beholder-esque Obliterators!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

A very unique idea. I'd recommend that you make the tails fatter and perhaps add some of those 'bands' like on the Blight Drone.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool models. Love the serpent Demon Prince and Obliterators.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

The Oblits Eyes did not come out how I envisioned but they are something I will probably go back and re-work at a later date.

I just completed my Worminators last night. They did not quite come out how they looked in my head but learned a lot by doing them so i guess its not a huge loss.

Here they are:










































Enjoy!
Chaosftw


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> The Oblits Eyes did not come out how I envisioned but they are something I will probably go back and re-work at a later date.
> 
> ...


very nicely done, a bit skinny in places but the paint job is great well donek:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the tone of the green color, but now that they are painted I definitely think they are a little too skinny. Wonderful concept and good execution on the paint, but I think I would beef up any future squads a wee bit.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Have to agree with Midge913. Its a really nice green tone that you have achieved.


----------



## Lucas Mcgee (Sep 1, 2011)

These are ridiculously cool, if not a little disturbing!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Lucas Mcgee said:


> These are ridiculously cool, if not a little disturbing!


Wow! you brought this project log back from the dead lmao! Maybe ill update it since its still kicking


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

I love how creative all these models are. Disgusting the lot of them, perfect for Nurgle  The Oblits are my favorite by far, great idea! Also the display board is very impressive, I would love to see everyone on it! Great work, keep it up!

+Rep


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I know a few were asking for a full army shot so here it is. I really dont know how to make it turn out better. There is just way too much green lol


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting display base.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome, really awesome, probably the best Nurgle scheme that I've seen. +rep.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Love both the one-eyed obliterators and the displayboard. Nurgle is by far the most chaotic of all chaos servents. Truly amazing!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Worminators - brilliant! haha, should definatly do a tut for those things >.> even though you are cleary worshipping the wrong god i will rep you because these are fantastic!


----------



## Baal_Cestral (Sep 2, 2011)

this is very interesting. I use a Nurgle based chaos marine army and this just really gave me a lot of insperation to convert a little bit more. what lead you to the worm / serpent like theme though?


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes! It was as awesome as I thought it would be!! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Baal_Cestral said:


> this is very interesting. I use a Nurgle based chaos marine army and this just really gave me a lot of insperation to convert a little bit more. what lead you to the worm / serpent like theme though?


To be honest I use the "Wurminators" as my chosen at the moment. As for how they came to be well.... I had the Wurm bodied HQ so I just felt something else needed to kinda mesh with him. They were not the best and looking back I wish I would have taken more time. But oh well once I finish this Ork project I will get back to converting and making more Nurgle. I have some great ideas that have been brewing for a while along with a few large orders to various sites to get what I needed.

When I arrive him I will have a lot of projects to work on lol!

Chaosftw


----------



## Baal_Cestral (Sep 2, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> To be honest I use the "Wurminators" as my chosen at the moment. As for how they came to be well.... I had the Wurm bodied HQ so I just felt something else needed to kinda mesh with him. They were not the best and looking back I wish I would have taken more time. But oh well once I finish this Ork project I will get back to converting and making more Nurgle. I have some great ideas that have been brewing for a while along with a few large orders to various sites to get what I needed.
> 
> When I arrive him I will have a lot of projects to work on lol!
> 
> Chaosftw


well i hope to see more soon. I will be posting up my converted plague army soon and hope you can give some feed back on what you think.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love the display board a those daemon princes!! 

+rep

Rev


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Baal_Cestral said:


> well i hope to see more soon. I will be posting up my converted plague army soon and hope you can give some feed back on what you think.


Be sure to PM me a link to it when it starts up so I can subscribe! I would be happy too!



TheReverend said:


> I love the display board a those daemon princes!!
> 
> +rep
> 
> Rev


Thank you!


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Love your imagination (I think!) and those daemon princes are great. Well Done. Display board came out well too.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Great to see you frequenting the boards again, seems like you were gone for a spell. Love the twisted ideas that come out of your head. Look forward to more.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

hocky said:


> Love your imagination (I think!) and those daemon princes are great. Well Done. Display board came out well too.


Thank you! as soon as I finish these Orks I have a lot more plans for my chaos!



Medic Marine said:


> Great to see you frequenting the boards again, seems like you were gone for a spell. Love the twisted ideas that come out of your head. Look forward to more.


Ya, I have been really busy with other garbage so something had to take a back seat.... unfortunately it had to be the hobby. I am trying to make a point to make some time for the hobby and the boards again even if its not as much as before.

Thanks for the comments everyone! More will come I promise!

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

With the dawning of 6th and the Chaos FINALLY getting re-vamped in the coming months I have decided to dust off the green stuff and get back to converting. I have been searching threads around the web to tips and techniques to hopefully bring some new little tid bits to my precious Nurgle cult.

So with these amazing new conversion competitions and figured I would slowly bring myself back into the modelling.

Soooo without further adooooo here are my newest editions to my army and some easy conversion WIP's. 

So here are my first termies. 3 Combi Plasma always come to play dirty 

































Next are the thud guns. Not nearly as good at staying alive anymore but oh well they are still great scare tactics

Vindi 1:

















Vindi 2:


















Lastly some of my conversions that I started today. These are just the plastic so far but they will be beautiful in Poppa Nurgles eye soon enough.


















Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice work so far. consider me subscribed:so_happy:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

eskeoto said:


> Very nice work so far. consider me subscribed:so_happy:


Thanks Sr. More to come asap


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

So much to choose from I can't really pick a favourite item, although being a bit of a treadhead the Vindicator did catch my eye.

Then again there is those funky looking DPs....

Nice work all the way through though, have some overdue rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some fine looking work going down here my man.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> So much to choose from I can't really pick a favourite item, although being a bit of a treadhead the Vindicator did catch my eye.
> 
> Then again there is those funky looking DPs....
> 
> Nice work all the way through though, have some overdue rep.


haha thanks man! I appreciate it! just wait for that new codex. then I will be converting like a mad man!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Some fine looking work going down here my man.


Thanks sir! After seeing so many beautiful models around this site I need to keep pushing myself to try and produce something half as good.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

The Terminators & Vindicator looks very nice... the conversion/gs work on them is definitely rep worthy... keep it up!!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

louisshli said:


> The Terminators & Vindicator looks very nice... the conversion/gs work on them is definitely rep worthy... keep it up!!


Thank you! I will have some new stuff up soon! still trying to figure out which route I want to go with my Chaos now that the new book has come out.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright so here is what I have been up to lately:

Blightdrone #1

















Assembling 1 of the three Hellbrutes









1 of 2 Helldrakes









And last but not least Mr. Typhus himself









The next step is GreenStuffing, Basing, and deciding on what I am going to use for the Cultists (or Zombies now that Typhus is going to lead this army)

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

*IM BACK! (Pic Heavy Update)*

Hey everyone! after a long hiatus I am back and getting back into the swing of things. I have been playing in tournaments and leagues at 1000, 1500, and 1850 points. I have also been testing a lot of things but now it is time to start modeling and the dreaded painting  sooooo without further a-doo here is what I have been up too:

First off from my last post I had Typhus and a Heldrake on the table so here they are a little further progressed:


























Next up are some photos from a tournament in Minneapolis called Dark Star. The tournament was very well run and extremely fun to play in. It was my first tournament at 1850 and I certainly had a blast!

My Army:









My Army Entering play turn two:









Again my army maneuvering onto the table turn two (different game):









Here are some of the Ork allies I used as fodder :

























My Defence Line:









Here are some other shots of my lord beating some big units faces is:

















































And Lastly I walked away with some hardware after knocking off a my last opponent (Trip Heldrake list) :thank_you:

















Well that's it for the moment. More are uploading and will be posted at some point this weekend!

Take Care,
Chaosftw


----------



## Waaagh_Skabfang (Feb 12, 2013)

Omg! I have always wanted to make a nurgle daemon prince with a scythe, thank you! 

I am now going to steal my mates scything talon next time he looks away from his collection.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Waaagh_Skabfang said:


> Omg! I have always wanted to make a nurgle daemon prince with a scythe, thank you!
> 
> I am now going to steal my mates scything talon next time he looks away from his collection.


Haha! I can't be held accountable for any repercussions though.


----------



## death_monger101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn, ive seen a lot of nurgle armies recently but this truly stands out from the rest!
i to tried to do something like the converted plague marines a while back but i did that without any green stuff. looking at this i truly regret it...:russianroulette:


----------



## death_monger101 (Jan 29, 2013)

omagod! these spawn remind me of raveners!
seriously though, i cant help but see a serpentine theme in the army(daemon prince no.2) theres a massive amount of ivovation going on here.

OFFICIALLY MY FAVORITE FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!:victory:


----------

